# Hyatt Questions



## lizap (Jun 1, 2013)

I am considering purchasing a Silver fixed week or a floating week, both come with 1400 points.  If I purchase the fixed week, is it and how likely is it to convert it to another silver week at the same property (the fixed week is a week I could rarely use)?  The silver week is equivalent to a 2 bedroom/1 bedroom premier under point values.  What is the difference between this and a 2 bedroom premier?  Do all the Hyatt properties have a 2bedroom/1bedroom combo, as the points required are less?  Is it relatively easy to to internally exchange  to other Hyatt  properties during silver, bronze and copper seasons (I am interested primarily in Beaver Creek Park Hyatt, Highlands, Inn, Windward, Coconut, Sierra, del mar, and Wid Oak conversions)?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## lizap (Jun 1, 2013)

Talked with Hyatt-turns out the only properties that offer 'premier' are Highlands and Siesta.




lizap said:


> I am considering purchasing a Silver fixed week or a floating week, both come with 1400 points.  If I purchase the fixed week, is it and how likely is it to convert it to another silver week at the same property (the fixed week is a week I could rarely use)?  The silver week is equivalent to a 2 bedroom/1 bedroom premier under point values.  What is the difference between this and a 2 bedroom premier?  Do all the Hyatt properties have a 2bedroom/1bedroom combo, as the points required are less?  Is it relatively easy to to internally exchange  to other Hyatt  properties during silver, bronze and copper seasons (I am interested primarily in Beaver Creek Park Hyatt, Highlands, Inn, Windward, Coconut, Sierra, del mar, and Wid Oak conversions)?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 1, 2013)

lizap said:


> I am considering purchasing a Silver fixed week or a floating week, both come with 1400 points.  If I purchase the fixed week, is it and how likely is it to convert it to another silver week at the same property (the fixed week is a week I could rarely use)?  The silver week is equivalent to a 2 bedroom/1 bedroom premier under point values.  What is the difference between this and a 2 bedroom premier?  Do all the Hyatt properties have a 2bedroom/1bedroom combo, as the points required are less?  Is it relatively easy to to internally exchange  to other Hyatt  properties during silver, bronze and copper seasons (I am interested primarily in Beaver Creek Park Hyatt, Highlands, Inn, Windward, Coconut, Sierra, del mar, and Wid Oak conversions)?  Thanks for your help.



I believe all Hyatt weeks are fixed, with the exception of the "extra" weeks that come bundled with fractional ownership.  Perhaps someone will correct me if I am wrong.

When you talk of "converting" your week, it sounds like you are asking about internally exchanging it.  Silver week reservations are fairly easy to obtain in the Hyatt system, especially if you are flexible and utilize the wait list.  I would recommend looking for an underlying owned week that is a week you could use however.

A "premier" unit is simply a device Hyatt invented for doubling the points requirements at certain resorts that are still in active sales.  They did this so they can justify the direct purchase cost.  The units are not "enhanced" per se (Siesta Key is an overall more upscale resort, the Highlands Inn units are the exact same units they used to be before Hyatt labelled them "premier.").  The "premier" designation is just a marketing tool for Hyatt.  I'm not sure what you're talking about when you refer to 2BR/1BR combo.  I think you are misunderstanding the premier designation- a 1BR premier unit (again, nothing special, just a regular 1BR) is simply a 1BR unit that requires double the points to book.  It's not a combo unit made up of a 2BR + a 1BR.

H


----------



## ondeadlin (Jun 1, 2013)

Agree with healthpack on just about everything.

Most folks find themselves limited with a 1400 point week.  I'd suggest looking at at least an 1880.  The prices aren't that much higher if you are patient, the MFs are the same, and you get a lot more flexibility with reservations IMO.

There's one ending on ebay tomorrow, Coconut Plantation week.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 4, 2013)

We bought a silver week at Hyatt Sunset Harbor because that is when we can use it.  We go to Key West several times a year, but typically only take our adult children with us in the summer.  We own week 27 and most years our son's business is closed during the dates that fall during week 26.  I have been able to successfully request week 26 for the past two years.

Lately I've seen some Hyatt weeks for sale listed as "floating" which has confused me because I too thought all Hyatt weeks/units were fixed.


----------



## ra34 (Jun 4, 2013)

*HSK Premier vs Deluxe*

Siesta Key 2 bedroom premiers are really 3 bedroom units (2 bedrooms with den/pullout). Deluxe is really 4 bedrooms (2 bedrooms with den and study - both with pullouts).  Some deluxes have 4 bathrooms (only the rooms ending in 11)


----------

